# Favorite way to fly fish?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Dry purist? Nymphing enthusiast? Swinger of streamers? Popper of bass bugs? What is your preferred method?


I started with streamers, so that will always be my first love, but lately I am really in to nymphing. Dries are intimidating but I'll get there eventually I suppose.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Sight fishing. Anything visual. That's sort of all-encompassing, but I know my favorite way to fly fish is stalking fish, making a presentation, and watching the take. Sometimes that's with a dry, sometimes a wet fly, streamer, popper, whatever. Sight fishing is my heroin.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

once i tired dry spiders, i never looked back. in the colder months i stick to wooly buggers but dry flys are my go to.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

everyone loves a rising fish but lets be realistic, fish don't rise nonstop so when they are not looking up, Im a nymph guy all the way around....in fact I really piss my buddies off an we spot a good riser and they start fumbling around trying to get a dry ready and I always give them 1 fly and 5 casts , and since they never connect, I then get to catch them with my nymph and that really puts a cringe on their faces, LOL Streamers have their time and place and if I was trophy hunting, would never leave the 5 wt and streamer box at home. 
Panfish is always fun in the spring to get them on foam spiders over the beds. 
I guess I do it all, just depends on my mood and more importantly, the fishes mood.


Salmonid


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Im with Cream on this. Sight fishing is my favorite and I use whatever fly I think is best for the situation. Most of my fly fishing is a combination of hiking off the beaten path on local streams and stalking fish in spots most people dont go too. More often than not Im casting small streamers and nymphs.

That being said I enjoy fly fishing for just about anything. Ive had a blast wading the beaches on lake erie throwing streamers to schooling white bass. Ive had many a day sitting on the shore of small ponds catching panfish and bass on topwater. Its all fun to me but I prefer the hunt just a little bit more.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

My favorite way is the way that catches fish on that particular day  Honestly, I love to nymph, but more specific is tight line nymphing. I love feeling that take, much like swinging streamers, then it's bulldog time! Favorite water to do that in is in the quick stuff, if the fish are in there, they are there to eat. I caught my biggest trout that way so maybe that has something to do with it! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

A lot of dry fly guys look down their noses at nymphing, calling it "bobber fishing". Indeed, even some nymphers look down their noses at the use of strike indicators. I find, however, that it takes me back to childhood; that excitement of watching your bobber twitch so very subtly and trying to strike back at the right moment, or maybe you look away for a second only to look back and your bobber is gone! Not only that, but trying to achieve a perfect drift is an addictive challenge in itself. I can't wait to get on the water with some nymphs I tied this winter!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I cheat and use a good floating dry as the strike indicator above a nymph.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Fresh-Throwing top water terrestrials at bedded sunfish and bass. For me it does not get better.

Salt- Chucking large streamers at barracudas and juvi poons in skinny water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally do what ever it takes to catch fish but I'm a sight fishing fanatic---- It is Addictive. Suckers,Gar, Buffalo,Carp or any other fish I can spot and stalk. I love fishing clear water, if I can't see the fish, I at least want to see my fly and hopefully the strike. Top-water with poppers is always fun---  but I also like swinging a big streamer at night

Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite is sight fishing - top water dry flies. BUT - thats not always what the fish crave. I will high stick nymph or use a dry as an indicator above a scud or nymph when needed, and 8 out of 10 times I will be fishing with a UL outfit (3wt or less). I do have some thingamabobbers, and I have no ill will toward the use of them, its just that they are so dang clunky to cast with a fly rod. I just use a #12 ehc as my thingamabobber - and many timw the ehc becomes fish food as well.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dry, deer hair in particular, but my boxes have just about every type of fly in them. Have to fish the conditions.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Probably dry fly fishing over a nice hatch on a spring morning or evening. Other than that slinging streamers all the way...........and sight fishing.


----------

